# private heightmaxing stack leak (for closed growth plates)



## SexuallyAbusive (Mar 28, 2021)

so I've been getting asked about this stack for a while, and decided to finally post it here since I got banned from the heightmaxing discord for no reason. the stack is designed for people with *closed growth plates*, and the growth is localized.

the first two people who supposedly got results from it turned out to be larpers who didn't grow at all, one of them is the creator. it's made by some schizophrenic "biohacker" retard who has memory problems, and we caught him lying about his height growth results because he claimed he grew 0.375-0.5 inches in less than a month but then claimed even less than that later on because he couldn't even remember the number he gaslighted us with before. after confronting him about this, he said he wanted to "track my IP"






I've personally taken the stack myself and didn't get shit from it. it's simply over-hyped garbage, and these retards need to stop acting like they've found the holy grail for heightmaxing. before I got banned from the server, the majority of everyone in there came to the conclusion that the stack does not work and simply opted for the classic HGH and AI route instead (and so have I).

*the stack:*

IGF-2
LPP (Link Protein N-Terminal Peptide)
PTD-DBM
IGF-1 LR3

*the logic:*
the premise behind the stack is that the LPP will generate new cartilage in the joint, then you follow up with the PTD-DBM (CXXC5 inhibitor), IGF-2, and IGF-1 LR3 to harden that cartilage.

here are key points about the logic of the stack, written by the creator:
- "LPP is the crux of all of this because it interacts with the most important BMP receptors (2 & 7), proliferate collagen stem/progenitor cells, transcripts on the SOX9 pathway (which is the same mechanism of how relaxin works), and more. LPP is a gold mine because of its MOA."
- "PTD-DBM is a CXXC5 inhibitor which means that it prevents growth plate cell to become inactive. https://www.life-science-alliance.org/content/lsa/2/2/e201800254.full.pdf"
- "IGF-2 is an often neglected peptide in regards to height potential. It's our main way that our bodies induces BMP-9 which causes oestrogenesis."
- "Because IGF-1 receptor are pretty much occupied during 1-15 years of a person's life, it might be wise to minister this after a teenager (no older than 20) experience their final growth spurt when their hgh levels start to decline."

*protocol:*





everything should be injected either into the knee or the ankle since this is a localized stack designed for people with closed plates. you're supposed to use a 1-inch needle for this, and stick it all the way in to your knee. it's very painful and can lead to loss of limb function.








BD Luer Lock Syringe 3mL 23G x 1" (25mm) PrecisionGlide Needle 10pk


BD 23 Gauge x 1" Luer Lock Syringe with PrecisionGlide Needle combines a sharp needle with a clear barrel featuring bold scale for more accurate readings. BD Luer Lock syringes feature detachable needles. Sterile and Individually packaged for your convenience.




westendmedicalsupplies.com





*the final blackpill on "heightmaxing" (read this):*
there is no miracle compound to grow taller. I've gone through several of these stacks and got absolutely no results from them. stop listening to these fucking idiots who call themselves "biohackers" that unironically think they've found the solution for people to grow taller because they can cite a few pubmed articles they've read online. you WILL waste your money.

after losing over $1k on these bullshit compounds to not grow at all, I can conclude that the only legitimate "heightmaxing" methods are HGH + AI and leg lengthening, that's it.

there is an ongoing research project designed to regenerate new growth plates in europe:





CORDIS | European Commission







cordis.europa.eu




$241,711 has been funded to the research so far, and they don't even expect to be finished until 2022. what makes you think a PSL autist has the answer? the creator had to hop off his own stack because he claims he couldn't shell out anymore money to keep paying for the IGF-2, which is literally just $90. these people lack the funding, trials, and experience to formulate anything substantial. stop coping.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Mar 28, 2021)

brutal


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Mar 28, 2021)

That server is just bunch of coping retards thrown into one place


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Mar 28, 2021)

Didn't understand a word


----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 28, 2021)

Wouldnt "localized" stack wqork on clavicles tho?


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Mar 28, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> 1-inch needle for this, and stick it all the way in to your knee. it's very painful and can lead to loss of limb function.


bruh


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 28, 2021)

Honestly heightmaxxing is quite retarded and more than likely a waste of money, time and effort for many here. Trust me, I’ve tried it and regret not spending my money elsewhere.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 28, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> so I've been getting asked about this stack for a while, and decided to finally post it here since I got banned from the heightmaxing discord for no reason. the stack is designed for people with *closed growth plates*, and the growth is localized.
> 
> the first two people who supposedly got results from it turned out to be larpers who didn't grow at all, one of them is the creator. it's made by some schizophrenic "biohacker" retard who has memory problems, and we caught him lying about his height growth results because he claimed he grew 0.375-0.5 inches in less than a month but then claimed even less than that later on because he couldn't even remember the number he gaslighted us with before. after confronting him about this, he said he wanted to "track my IP"
> View attachment 1063342
> ...


Brutal. But but but HGH + AI works for closed plate cels? 🥺 And how?


----------



## xefo (Mar 28, 2021)

delete while u still can


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Mar 28, 2021)

xefo said:


> delete while u still can


Why should he jfl


----------



## ProAcktiv (Mar 28, 2021)

how bad did the knee injections hurt ?


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Mar 28, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Brutal. But but but HGH + AI works for closed plate cels? 🥺 And how?


spine can stay open up until age 25. for the best chance (best chance, not a good chance) at gaining any growth at all, take HGH & AI for at least 6 months. the age for growth plate closure is not set in stone for anyone. your body has no information about how old you are. it's not like your body says "oh I turned 18 today, time to stop growing"

take a look at tony robbins, a 6'7 motivational speaker who developed acromegaly at late highschool (around the time your growth plates should be closing).









notice how his legs are tiny compared to his torso and skull. this shows that you can still grow in the spine after all of your other growth plates have closed.

pseudo-intellectual "biohacker" faggots need to stop shitting on HGH & AI when it's the most legitimate thing you can do compared to their garbage.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Mar 28, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> Wouldnt "localized" stack wqork on clavicles tho?


potentially. they discussed injecting the same stack into their clavicles as well, via sternoclavicular injection:





however, clavicles are the very last to close. use HGH and AI instead, not this donkey shit.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 28, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> spine can stay open up until age 25. for the best chance (best chance, not a good chance) at gaining any growth at all, take HGH & AI for at least 6 months. the age for growth plate closure is not set in stone for anyone. your body has no information about how old you are. it's not like your body says "oh I turned 18 today, time to stop growing"
> 
> take a look at tony robbins, a 6'7 motivational speaker who developed acromegaly at late highschool (around the time your growth plates should be closing).
> View attachment 1063364
> ...


Bro I’m 29 🥺 You think my body has that information? Also any resources about this hgh + ai stack (dosage and frequency etc) ? I was thinking of going on raloxifene or nolvadex for my pubertal gyno (minor) as well as some sarms plus mk677 for body building. Depending on that info, I will alter my plan. I was also looking into LSJL, inversion, heel bonesmashing etc


----------



## goat2x (Mar 28, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Bro I’m 29 🥺 You think my body has that information? Also any resources about this hgh + ai stack (dosage and frequency etc) ? I was thinking of going on raloxifene or nolvadex for my pubertal gyno (minor) as well as some sarms plus mk677 for body building. Depending on that info, I will alter my plan. I was also looking into LSJL, inversion, heel boneshaming etc


you dont have any fucking chance


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Mar 28, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> potentially. they discussed injecting the same stack into their clavicles as well, via sternoclavicular injection:
> View attachment 1063372
> 
> 
> however, clavicles are the very last to close. use HGH and AI instead, not this donkey shit.


Damn i wouldn't do such a barbaric injection even if it was proven to work jfl


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Mar 28, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Bro I’m 29 🥺


i'm sorry.


----------



## GigaAscender (Mar 28, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> how bad did the knee injections hurt ?


Yes, you will need an amputation DED SRS. Don’t take the stack, the LPP can also cause penis tissue degradation


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Mar 28, 2021)

thread was falsely reported by them but I discussed it with a moderator and it's restored now. I will be reposting this on other sites too.


----------



## hairyballscel (Mar 28, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> thread was falsely reported by them but I discussed it with a moderator and it's restored now. I will be reposting this on other sites too.


its insane how low iq you are

legit dumb asf


----------



## Momstouch (Mar 28, 2021)

LL is the only relevant thing for now. Top LL surgeons say 12cm is the maximum(6cm from tibia + 6cm from femur)
Im 5'10 but gonna lengthen 9cm (5+4)


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Mar 28, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> keep injecting HGH stupid faggot


mad because you cant afford it with your welfare checks

go back to your mudhut retard


----------



## hairyballscel (Mar 28, 2021)

Alibaba69 said:


> downloaded their whole server hit me up if u want it


99% shitpost
1% usefuel info thats already on .me


----------



## Alibaba69 (Mar 28, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> 99% shitpost
> 1% usefuel info thats already on .me


u = mad 
ur a fucking dwarf, u can have all the hgh in the world you'll still be under 6'
rope immediately


----------



## hairyballscel (Mar 28, 2021)

Alibaba69 said:


> u = mad
> ur a fucking dwarf, u can have all the hgh in the world you'll still be under 6'
> rope immediately







this u?


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Mar 28, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> 99% shitpost
> 1% usefuel info thats already on .me


nah theres a shit ton of other chemicals they discussed

want me to post that too?

ofc u wouldnt know because youre a freeloading faggot who just leeches. you literally contribute nothing, so quit piping up nignog


----------



## hairyballscel (Mar 28, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> ofc u wouldnt know because youre a freeloading faggot who just leeches. you literally contribute nothing, so quit piping up nignog


projection, i contributed a lot more than you dumbass


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 28, 2021)

Alibaba69 said:


> downloaded the whole server
> View attachment 1063492


Activate Windows
Go to Settings to activate Windows.


----------



## sosaa247 (Mar 28, 2021)

Better idea with more proof and success stories . If ur under 25 inject 20iu hgh Every day for 6-12 months , you’ll get atleast 2 inches in ur spine

also take hexarelin + evomuse BMP


----------



## Deleted member 10413 (Mar 28, 2021)

Alibaba69 said:


> downloaded the whole server
> View attachment 1063492


Wtf is this bookmark?

Drag me to your bo....?


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 28, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> i'm sorry.


Over. And out. I’ll just downeyjrmax


----------



## GigaAscender (Mar 28, 2021)

Alibaba69 said:


> downloaded the whole server
> View attachment 1063492


gook


----------



## GigaAscender (Mar 28, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> View attachment 1063518
> 
> this u?


nah that guy mogs him to fucking oblivion


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Mar 28, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> projection, i contributed a lot more than you dumbass


you talk about mewing, thumbpulling, and post pictures of your forehead

what exactly are you contributing

do you know what projection means, you fucking retard?

btw you should see what other people are saying about you in DMs. youre a joke


----------



## Alibaba69 (Mar 28, 2021)

darktriadpeter said:


> Activate Windows
> Go to Settings to activate Windows.


i run everything over i2p in a russian remote server and virtual machine 
cry for my opsec subhuman


----------



## Alibaba69 (Mar 28, 2021)

bump


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Mar 28, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> projection, i contributed a lot more than you dumbass


any results for your browridge from chewing?


----------



## Alibaba69 (Mar 28, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> any results for your browridge from chewing?


cringe, get eppley surgery broke boi


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Mar 28, 2021)

Alibaba69 said:


> cringe, get eppley surgery broke boi


one day the costco police will get you


----------



## hairyballscel (Mar 29, 2021)

Alibaba69 said:


> bump


brutal that you even had to do this


----------



## hairyballscel (Mar 29, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> any results for your browridge from chewing?


i don't chew yet, im gonna start later this year

i need some supplements to maximise results


----------



## ScramFranklin (Mar 29, 2021)

After I max my face, maybe I'll save 4 years to get surgery in both femur and tibia from Paley


----------



## Julian (Mar 29, 2021)

JFL I know one of those servers I also got banned for no reason


----------



## Julian (Mar 29, 2021)

sosaa247 said:


> Better idea with more proof and success stories . If ur under 25 inject 20iu hgh Every day for 6-12 months , you’ll get atleast 2 inches in ur spine
> 
> also take hexarelin + evomuse BMP



JFL also a meme


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Mar 29, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> brutal that you even had to do this


go have another mental breakdown over it you fucking retard







Julian said:


> JFL I know one of those servers I also got banned for no reason


yes i remember you. this server has basically all the same members as before. we just migrated to this one without strike_poseidon's dumbass.


----------



## Julian (Mar 29, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> go have another mental breakdown over it you fucking retard
> View attachment 1064766
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahahha ye no one grew except for Tom & me I think jfl and I didnt even take any of their shit.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Mar 29, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> i don't chew yet, im gonna start later this year
> 
> i need some supplements to maximise results


"supplements to maximise results"





delusional browridgeless shitskin reject

i would shatter your orbitals in one punch and make you my bitch



Julian said:


> hahahahahha ye no one grew except for Tom & me I think jfl and I didnt even take any of their shit.


puberty


----------



## Julian (Mar 29, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> "supplements to maximise results"
> View attachment 1064767
> 
> 
> ...



ye its puberty although I'm 19.5 yo still growing jfl


----------



## Alibaba69 (Mar 29, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> brutal that you even had to do this


brutal for u indeed
got all ur "secrets" downloaded u fucking sub 6' dwarf


----------



## hairyballscel (Mar 29, 2021)

Alibaba69 said:


> brutal for u indeed
> got all ur "secrets" downloaded u fucking sub 6' dwarf


yes, "secrets" jfl


----------



## hairyballscel (Mar 29, 2021)

Alibaba69 said:


> brutal for u indeed
> got all ur "secrets" downloaded u fucking sub 6' dwarf








jfl at barking at me when you look like this


----------



## sosaa247 (Mar 29, 2021)

Julian said:


> JFL also a meme



The only meme is you thinking you have some sort of secret information on how to grow 🤣🤣🤣

broscience > actual science with evidence


----------



## Julian (Mar 29, 2021)

sosaa247 said:


> The only meme is you thinking you have some sort of secret information on how to grow 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> broscience > actual science with evidence



I say there is secret information, but NO ONE here has it.


----------



## GigaAscender (Mar 29, 2021)

Julian said:


> hahahahahha ye no one grew except for Tom & me I think jfl and I didnt even take any of their shit.


We grew from the hex that’s why


----------



## Julian (Mar 29, 2021)

GigaAscender said:


> We grew from the hex that’s why



ye hex was the legit thing but closely related to cancer pathways so ye pi3k or smth


----------



## Alibaba69 (Mar 29, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> View attachment 1065300
> 
> jfl at barking at me when you look like this


didnt fucking read a single word cry for me dwarf


----------



## sosaa247 (Mar 30, 2021)

GigaAscender said:


> We grew from the hex that’s why





Julian said:


> ye hex was the legit thing but closely related to cancer pathways so ye pi3k or smth




Ive never heard of hex being related to cancer before . How much did you guys grow with hex and in what timeframe?


----------



## Julian (Mar 30, 2021)

sosaa247 said:


> Ive never heard of hex being related to cancer before . How much did you guys grow with hex and in what timeframe?



I never took shit puberty caused me to grow.


----------



## spark (Mar 30, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> spine can stay open up until age 25. for the best chance (best chance, not a good chance) at gaining any growth at all, take HGH & AI for at least 6 months. the age for growth plate closure is not set in stone for anyone. your body has no information about how old you are. it's not like your body says "oh I turned 18 today, time to stop growing"
> 
> take a look at tony robbins, a 6'7 motivational speaker who developed acromegaly at late highschool (around the time your growth plates should be closing).
> View attachment 1063364
> ...


Could peptides be enough?


----------



## Alibaba69 (Mar 30, 2021)

spark said:


> Could peptides be enough?


no get hgh if u dont go all the way its a waste


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Mar 30, 2021)

spark said:


> Could peptides be enough?


the only peptide worth using is IGF-1 LR3, it has the potential to be stronger than pure HGH or IGF-1. the only downside with it is the 3-4 week desensitization, and I'm not even sure if it can be classified as a peptide

GH secretagogues can only replicate 3-4 IUs of HGH at the very maximum. plus desensitization occurs so you cannot use it consistently which is a major downside. peptides CAN be enough, but HGH is drastically much better. dont limit your chances by choosing peptides over HGH.


----------



## spark (Mar 30, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> the only peptide worth using is IGF-1 LR3, it has the potential to be stronger than pure HGH or IGF-1. the only downside with it is the 3-4 week desensitization, and I'm not even sure if it can be classified as a peptide
> 
> GH secretagogues can only replicate 3-4 IUs of HGH at the very maximum. plus desensitization occurs so you cannot use it consistently which is a major downside. peptides CAN be enough, but HGH is drastically much better. dont limit your chances by choosing peptides over HGH.


I only have access to these:








Peptides - Particle Peptides - PARTICLE, s. r. o.


Peptides and proteins for research purposes




particlepeptides.com


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Mar 31, 2021)

spark said:


> I only have access to these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Buy IGF-1 LR3 1mg | 99% Purity (USA Made) | Peptide Sciences


Buy IGF1-LR3 (98% purity) at Peptide Sciences. IGF1LR3 is a recombinant analog of insulin-like growth factor-I that has been engineered for the enhancement of cell culture performance.




www.peptidesciences.com


----------



## spark (Mar 31, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> Buy IGF-1 LR3 1mg | 99% Purity (USA Made) | Peptide Sciences
> 
> 
> Buy IGF1-LR3 (98% purity) at Peptide Sciences. IGF1LR3 is a recombinant analog of insulin-like growth factor-I that has been engineered for the enhancement of cell culture performance.
> ...


How is the peptide better than the other peptides when they all increase growth hormone levels?


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Mar 31, 2021)

spark said:


> How is the peptide better than the other peptides when they all increase growth hormone levels?


IGF-1 LR3 is not a GH secretagogue. it is a much longer lasting, more potent form of raw IGF-1.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Apr 1, 2021)

https://looksmax.org/threads/private-heightmaxing-discord-archives.324700/




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Apr 7, 2021)

thread falsely deleted again. the reason they did this time was "posting private info and stuff that was supposedly supposed to be kept secret on the discord server"

none of this shit is actually private, you can find it in this reddit post by the stack creator:


stack is only kept "lowkey" to people on looksmax.me. if you see this retard @TheEndHasNoEnd talking about a "secret" height stack this is the one he is referring to.

someone in the server apparently grew 0.2-0.25 of an inch after taking the LPP and IGF-1 LR3.

its amazing how far these retards will go to cling on to their last cope.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 7, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> thread falsely deleted again. the reason they did this time was "posting private info and stuff that was supposedly supposed to be kept secret on the discord server"
> 
> none of this shit is actually private, you can find it in this reddit post by the stack creator:
> 
> ...



so u finally decided to directly @ me. do you wanna know why u got banned? because u and @Alibaba69 are denegerate pedos and I already told ur pedo friend to delete the pedo shit the first time




but then he keeps doing it after and even self proclaims hes a pedo and @xefo can vouch he sends cp on other servers. do you think I want my server being taken down? that's why I also deleted all the messages after u guys left.
reminder this is u:








ur super super lucky I didn't download the entire server before I deleted u and greens posts like the high inhib high e fuckass like you are. reminder ur friend is chadfishing underage girls too:




meanwhile in reality hes a gook incel:




both of u are so lucky I didn't save the screenshot where he was trying to chadfish a 12 year old. anyways moral of the story is: you're a degenerate, your friends a degenerate, I don't want my server taken down nor do I want degeneracy, your friend repeats the offense after I warn him, and you're associated with his degeneracy for inviting him. so, I banned you both. and instead of asking other admins why I banned you, you posted a premade thread and another one with server leaks. so basically, you were an untrustworthy rat from the start. and don't go all "muhh cling to last cope" this was u before:




goddamn nigga. look bro could've easily just exposed the stack like the rat u are that's no problem, but leaking the entire servers is beyond subhuman. that was the breaking point, I took this one down too just to add insult to injury. also it's good that ur so angry that u advertise the stack in a way that makes people not wanna take the stack, but what you aren't saying is that you didn't even take the stack item that (supposedly) gives all the growth. i could say more if you want, because there's a lot to say, but I wait for ur response.


----------



## Albeacho (Apr 7, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> spine can stay open up until age 25. for the best chance (best chance, not a good chance) at gaining any growth at all, take HGH & AI for at least 6 months. the age for growth plate closure is not set in stone for anyone. your body has no information about how old you are. it's not like your body says "oh I turned 18 today, time to stop growing"
> 
> take a look at tony robbins, a 6'7 motivational speaker who developed acromegaly at late highschool (around the time your growth plates should be closing).
> View attachment 1063364
> ...


This is very interesting. Do you think stretching can stretch the spine as well? I have read from some sources that its possible to stretch the spine at least 2-3 inches.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 7, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> 1. nice inspect elemented messages retard. check it out i can do the same thing


JFL yes inspect element on mobile bro, nice iq. also others in the server can vouch


SexuallyAbusive said:


> falsely accused me of being a pedophile










SexuallyAbusive said:


> 3. nice guilt by assocation thought process. i invited him because he's been heightmaxing for years and spent more money on HGH than all of you combined. i literally dont care what he does otherwise. people who say "youre friends with someone i dont like so i cant be friends with you" are fucking idiots.


he's clearly autistic enough that it speaks about your character too, plus ur also like him except u don't talk about ur tastes which is fine but don't invite autists, that's why I banned u idiot


SexuallyAbusive said:


> 4. hes 18 years old and shes 16 or some shit. no more than 3 year age gap. is that what you mean by "underage girls," you fucking idiot?


he was still straight up chadfishing a mentally fucked bitch, not even a consent thing when the bitch didnt even know what he looked like LMFAO. ur fucking lucky as fuck I didn't save that screenshot where he was trying to chadfish another girl who was 12 years old and she caught on saying "go find another underage whore." bro he even called himself a pedophile what else can u defend LOL


SexuallyAbusive said:


> listen homie youre literally 5'6. i dont think you should be shitting on other people's E levels. lets not project yourself onto others, its unhealthy. perhaps u should be more open to trannymaxing and estrogen injections with that kind of height
> 
> 
> 
> ...


height is fixable with LL especially with my proportions meanwhile being a pedo isn't. must suck being spawnkilled with a fucked sexual taste. imagine your sexual taste being fucking illegal LMFAOOO

also bro the mega link u sent now sends me to the homepage, but I saved the other one u sent, it had everything except deleted messages archived and it was right when I banned u.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Apr 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> JFL yes inspect element on mobile bro, nice iq. also others in the server can vouch
> 
> View attachment 1078722
> 
> ...


imagine ur such a high E petty faggot that u scream over someone being a pedophile on looksmax.me, a forum that glorifies jbs and "teen love." was ur brain stunted too retard?

idk why you keep bringing up what HE did. i have no control over his actions. youre just calling me a pedophile based on what he did, nothing else.

youre never getting leg lengthening, nor will anyone else in that server. keep bringing up pipe dreams that ull never afford.

mega link is fixed. to anyone else reading this, thats 2 years worth of "private" heightmaxing research right there that this retard likes to hype himself up about. feel free to take a look at it and laugh


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 7, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> imagine ur such a high E petty faggot that u scream over someone being a pedophile on looksmax.me, a forum that glorifies jbs and "teen love." was ur brain stunted too retard?


they mean sexually developed 16 year olds when they say jbs, not 13 year olds like u. yes it's right to be angry over legitimate pedophiles, it also could've taken my server down. 


SexuallyAbusive said:


> i have no control over his actions.


u approve of them for sure


SexuallyAbusive said:


> youre just calling me a pedophile based on:









SexuallyAbusive said:


> youre never getting leg lengthening, nor will anyone else in that server. keep bringing up pipe dreams that ull never afford.


u wish, I'll prob spend less on a good LL than u will on hgh cope for that extra .01mm LMAO


SexuallyAbusive said:


> feel free to take a look at it and laugh







laughs me


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 7, 2021)

also ur mega link is the same shit as before it ends right when u got banned, when I banned u I made sure to select the option where it would delete messages from the last 7 days. bro stop lying to urself with the "false accusation" cope you legit said it right there in the screenshots


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> also ur mega link is the same shit as before it ends right when u got banned, when I banned u I made sure to select the option where it would delete messages from the last 7 days. bro stop lying to urself with the "false accusation" cope you legit said it right there in the screenshots


I was wrong actually it was someone else that archived it, ur insider I banned like a day after I banned u dw


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Apr 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> they mean sexually developed 16 year olds when they say jbs, not 13 year olds like u. yes it's right to be angry over legitimate pedophiles, it also could've taken my server down.
> 
> u approve of them for sure
> 
> ...


u keep calling me a pedophile on the basis of that one screenshot. were u that one autistic kid that the teacher knew she couldnt joke around with or some shit?

you talk about .01 mm like its nothing when youd get on your knees for polynomality if u grew that much. lets not downplay even a nanometer of growth when youre 5'6 homie



TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> I was wrong actually it was someone else that archived it, ur insider I banned like a day later dw


yeah bro u took care of it dw. you definitely know whos on your side and who isnt!


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 7, 2021)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> brutal


----------



## Gonthar (Apr 7, 2021)

Gentlemen, please help me, I'm 39 and 165cm, what can I do to grow taller at this age?


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 7, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> u keep calling me a pedophile on the basis of that one screenshot. were u that one autistic kid that the teacher knew she couldnt joke around with or some shit?


nah actually I was the one that teachers hated and every classmate loved cuz I joked too much. so it went from inspect element cope to joke cope, its over. bro I'm saying idc if ur a pedophile just don't talk about that shit and don't invite autists to my server how simple is that? 


SexuallyAbusive said:


> you talk about .01 mm like its nothing when youd get on your knees for polynomality if u grew that much.


LMFAO you really think I blindly believe the stack when I've made clear that I'm skeptical. how does a good LL to 6' for 44k sound? must suck that ur best feature is so fixable for people like me. i have long arms, broad shoulders, big skull, proportional legs for my height, u wont stop me from getting a productive procedure just like I won't stop u from burning 100k for .01mm.


SexuallyAbusive said:


> yeah bro u took care of it dw. you definitely know whos on your side and who isnt


prove it to me, tell him to archive the latest stuff on my server.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 7, 2021)

@Alibaba69 reminder you'll never get your onetis to love u for who u are




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Apr 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> nah actually I was the one that teachers hated and every classmate loved cuz I joked too much. so it went from inspect element cope to joke cope, its over. bro I'm saying idc if ur a pedophile just don't talk about that shit and don't invite autists to my server how simple is that?
> 
> LMFAO you really think I blindly believe the stack when I've made clear that I'm skeptical. how does a good LL to 6' for 44k sound? must suck that ur best feature is so fixable for people like me. i have long arms, broad shoulders, big skull, proportional legs for my height, u wont stop me from getting a productive procedure just like I won't stop u from burning 100k for .01mm.
> 
> prove it to me, tell him to archive the latest stuff on my server.


if you dont want me inviting someone then dont kick me out of the server, block me, and falsely accuse me of being a pedophile retard

youre funny as fuck thinking anyone would burn $100k on HGH rather than LL in the first place. last i checked youre unemployed & 3rd world, but keep bringing up pipe dream procedures when you dont have a dime. gj jerking urself off to dozens of other ambiguous cope chemicals to eventually end up choosing LL. thats brutal.

you can LL from 5'6 to 6'0 like i can LL from 6'3 to 6'9. what even is ur point? rofl

i cant archive anything, you banned my one and only insider remember?


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 7, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> if you dont want me inviting someone then dont kick me out of the server, block me, and falsely accuse me of being a pedophile retard


i was talking about u inviting green u retard. ur right I should'nt have blocked but I still could've asked other admins about why u got kicked, but instead u immediately went and posted ur premade thread. ur intentions are not good and ur untrustworthy, I always had a hunch of this and now it's confirmed. 


SexuallyAbusive said:


> last i checked youre unemployed & 3rd world


???? 


SexuallyAbusive said:


> you can LL from 5'6 to 6'0 like i can LL from 6'3 to 6'9. what even is ur point? rofl


u literally can't get LL, my point is its retarded to point out my height when I can fix it so easily and also retarded to think I care that much. easy 44k boyo you'll prob spend more on hgh 


SexuallyAbusive said:


> i cant archive anything, you banned my one and only insider remember?


send it pussy


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Apr 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> i was talking about u inviting green u retard. ur right I should'nt have blocked but I still could've asked other admins about why u got kicked, but instead u immediately went and posted ur premade thread. ur intentions are not good and ur untrustworthy, I always had a hunch of this and now it's confirmed.
> 
> ????
> 
> ...


thread wasnt premade, literally no clue why u keep saying that. i already said it wasnt a few posts ago. u okay? demented paranoid retard

i told you in advance id be inviting him and even gave u his onsite username. nobody objected

you wont fix your height, you wont get LL, and you wont reach anything near 6'0. thats guaranteed, and your point is retarded.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 7, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> thread wasnt premade, literally no clue why u keep saying that. i already said it wasnt a few posts ago. u okay? demented paranoid retard


jesus you don't understand a taunt even if it slapped u in the face. and I'm the one who takes everything literally?


SexuallyAbusive said:


> i told you in advance id be inviting him and even gave u his onsite username. nobody objected


i deadass didnt know who he was. and he never said any weird stuff on .me. shouldn't you have the responsibility of an admin to vet people to get in my server? you knew this guy is retarded who keeps talking about pedo shit yet u still invited him without considering it's a height based server and not ur grooming ones.


SexuallyAbusive said:


> you wont fix your height, you wont get LL, and you wont reach anything near 6'0. thats guaranteed, and your point is retarded.


u wish nigga


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Apr 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> jesus you don't understand a taunt even if it slapped u in the face. and I'm the one who takes everything literally?
> 
> i deadass didnt know who he was. and he never said any weird stuff on .me. shouldn't you have the responsibility of an admin to vet people to get in my server? you knew this guy is retarded who keeps talking about pedo shit yet u still invited him without considering it's a height based server and not ur grooming ones.
> 
> u wish nigga


i dont care about "pedo shit." its a heightmaxing server, and hes a heightmaxer. hello?

like i said, $1000's of dollars spent on pharma grade HGH + AI and he's grown. more money spent on heightmaxing than everyone else in the server put together

before u whine about him being a risk to ur server being taken down, thats out of the question because it can already be taken down since its illegal to inject any of these compounds in the first place. if u dont like what he sends then ban him and quit trying to cancel me over a joke stupid faggot


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 7, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> i dont care about "pedo shit." its a heightmaxing server, and hes a heightmaxer. hello?


yet he infests my server with non heightmax stuff 99% of the time and u invited him. hello? that's what I meant, since u were too held up on the pedo stuff that I have to simplify it to ur sick mind that constant talk of non-heightmax stuff especially illegal stuff is probably not a recommended thing to do. idk, just a hunch.


SexuallyAbusive said:


> before u whine about him being a risk to ur server being taken down, thats out of the question because it can already be taken down since its illegal to inject any of these compounds in the first place.


doing pharma hgh without a doctor's recommendation is illegal buddy . and no one pushed anyone to do the stack (except strike but we got that nigga banned a long time ago). also u did the stack too buddy which is illegal, but unlike u I don't expose niggas. ur 2 for 2 on illegal activities that can be confirmed, taking down my server will self incriminate u u dumbfuck baboon. God knows what you do behind ur 12 vpns on a triple virtual machine LMAO


SexuallyAbusive said:


> if u dont like what he sends then ban him and quit trying to cancel me over a joke stupid faggot


like I said, why was it inspect element before and now it's a joke? and I'll say this again you could've asked any of the other admins to talk to me regarding my actions if you truly were good willed but instead u posted ur premade thread. u could've even messaged me on .me jfl. but now I see who u truly are


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Apr 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> yet he infests my server with non heightmax stuff 99% of the time and u invited him. hello? that's what I meant, since u were too held up on the pedo stuff that I have to simplify it to ur sick mind that constant talk of non-heightmax stuff especially illegal stuff is probably not a recommended thing to do. idk, just a hunch.
> 
> doing pharma hgh without a doctor's recommendation is illegal buddy . and no one pushed anyone to do the stack (except strike but we got that nigga banned a long time ago). also u did the stack too buddy which is illegal, but unlike u I don't expose niggas. ur 2 for 2 on illegal activities that can be confirmed, taking down my server will self incriminate u u dumbfuck baboon. God knows what you do behind ur 12 vpns on a triple virtual machine LMAO
> 
> like I said, why was it inspect element before and now it's a joke? and I'll say this again you could've asked any of the other admins to talk to me regarding my actions if you truly were good willed but instead u posted ur premade thread. u could've even messaged me on .me jfl. but now I see who u truly are


dude nobody cares about the legality of any of this. how fucking dumb are you? my point is that your discord server is already against discord tos. no ones trying to have you arrested. paranoid retard freak

caging hard as fuck at this btw. you actually have autism or some shit





i didnt need to talk to any other admins about it. you banning, blocking and calling me a pedophile without any proof is enough for me to go ahead and post the thread and let u cry about it.

"now I see who u truly are" rofl what a virgin


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 7, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> dude nobody cares about the legality of any of this. how fucking dumb are you? my point is that your discord server is already against discord tos. no ones trying to have you arrested. paranoid retard freak


no one mentioned arresting, u paranoid retard freak. I'm saying ur account would also get banned from tos.


SexuallyAbusive said:


> caging hard as fuck at this btw. you actually have autism or some shit


"muh actually autism or some shit" meanwhile u chant "stick to the classics, hgh and ai" "say it with me, hgh and ai" like a witch ritual u fuckin weirdo


SexuallyAbusive said:


> i didnt need to talk to any other admins about it. you banning, blocking and calling me a pedophile without any proof is enough for me to go ahead and post the thread and let u cry about it.


i didn't care much when the actual stack getting posted (strike already leaked it to a big height forum way before), but u crossed the line when u leaked server. if u cant seem to register that leaking conversations is way more impulsive as a response than what I did, then this conversation is meaningless. "let u cry about it" leaking a server after getting banned is the most crybaby thing I can think of tfym LMAO


----------



## GigaAscender (Apr 8, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> muh actually autism or some shit" meanwhile u chant "stick to the classics, hgh and ai" "say it with me, hgh and ai" like a witch ritual u fuckin weirdo


This nigga called us low IQ but preaches HGH and AI in acromegaly doses to adults with closed plates bc ‘muh HGH can make you grow with closed plates’ 









GH is pointless unless you are in mid-teens because even then it takes years to see results. Also peptides are not cope as he says, you can gain up to 4-6IUs of quality HGH from them. Dyorotic went from ~500ng/dl to ~800ng/dl without LR3


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Apr 8, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> no one mentioned arresting, u paranoid retard freak. I'm saying ur account would also get banned from tos.
> 
> "muh actually autism or some shit" meanwhile u chant "stick to the classics, hgh and ai" "say it with me, hgh and ai" like a witch ritual u fuckin weirdo
> 
> i didn't care much when the actual stack getting posted (strike already leaked it to a big height forum way before), but u crossed the line when u leaked server. if u cant seem to register that leaking conversations is way more impulsive as a response than what I did, then this conversation is meaningless. "let u cry about it" leaking a server after getting banned is the most crybaby thing I can think of tfym LMAO


and? everyone in that server would get banned cuz of tos. nice stunted double digit iq brain missing my point twice. nobody cares about taking down u or ur shitty server homie, my point is that ur server is already against tos so its pointless to sperg out about some gook saying hes chadfishing some bitch.

nothing ritualistic about a treatment vouched for by endocrinologists and given to millions of stunted children all over the world. also thousands of testimonials and real world examples from adults aged 18-25 who have grown. but continue sticking a massive needle into ur knee i guess. brainwashed retard ape

"crossed the line" - your server did not create or revolutionize anything. its 99% shitposting and 1% research. you arent inclined to do any form of research because youre convinced by a schizophrenic pseudoscientist who you think is going to solve your problems. stop acting like its a big deal. youre just some retard hyping your shit up acting like youve found the holy grail.



GigaAscender said:


> This nigga called us low IQ but preaches HGH and AI in acromegaly doses to adults with closed plates bc ‘muh HGH can make you grow with closed plates’
> View attachment 1079663
> 
> View attachment 1079662
> ...


nobody said it makes you grow with closed plates. read this, you fucking idiot:


SexuallyAbusive said:


> spine can stay open up until age 25. for the best chance (best chance, not a good chance) at gaining any growth at all, take HGH & AI for at least 6 months. the age for growth plate closure is not set in stone for anyone. your body has no information about how old you are. it's not like your body says "oh I turned 18 today, time to stop growing"
> 
> take a look at tony robbins, a 6'7 motivational speaker who developed acromegaly at late highschool (around the time your growth plates should be closing).
> View attachment 1063364
> ...


my point is that its never set in stone for anyone when ur growth plates actually close. to squeeze out any last remaining growth you may have, HGH is your best shot. on top of that, if your plates are still open, HGH itself will assist to continue leaving them open.

fun fact: putting "muh" in front of something doesnt disprove the efficacy of it.

now continue passively shit talking me like a low T submissive bitch.

btw why do the archives piss u off so much? it is because you openly talk about having an alt account?


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 8, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> and? everyone in that server would get banned cuz of tos. nice stunted double digit iq brain missing my point twice.


everyone? not everyone did the stack. nor did we encourage it. you and a few others are the only ones who tried it so youd be the one banned if u try to take down my server.


SexuallyAbusive said:


> my point is that ur server is already against tos so its pointless to sperg out about some gook saying hes chadfishing some bitch.


it would be hard to prove that people actually took the stack just bc thats how it is, but ur gook compadre the proof wouldve been in the pudding if someone wanted to do take down the server


SexuallyAbusive said:


> nothing ritualistic about a treatment vouched for by endocrinologists and given to millions of stunted children all over the world. also thousands of testimonials and real world examples from adults aged 18-25 who have grown. but continue sticking a massive needle into ur knee i guess. brainwashed retard ape


fucking idiot u dont realise that hgh wont do shit to u bc like u said its meant to treat stunted children, whatll end up happening is that youll get the height that youd eventually were going to get. youre speeding up the process of what, .1 inches? thousands of dollars for that? theres been users here with the ideal stats like young af bone age and young age who didnt grow at all from hgh. ure the biggest coper of all that u tout the "muh hgh and ai" meme when everyone knows it wont do shit if u arent stunted + young bone age. idk if polys stack would work, but its actually a creative solution and way more chance of doing anything than injecting rat piss. you have no right to call the stack cope when u haven't done it properly. and u say it's bc "muh poly is mentally instable why would i take his advice." nigga you cried and leaked the entire server + who knows wtf u do behind the screen you seem severely mentally instable yourself, no one would ever take your advice going by your logic. bro take a blood test of your hgh levels, thatll put an end to your copes.


SexuallyAbusive said:


> "crossed the line" - your server did not create or revolutionize anything. its 99% shitposting and 1% research. you arent inclined to do any form of research because youre convinced by a schizophrenic pseudoscientist who you think is going to solve your problems. stop acting like its a big deal. youre just some retard hyping your shit up acting like youve found the holy grail.


yes bro it was just friends chilling, its creepy and messed up to leak that shit. and no i still do research every now and then but i dont shout it to the server saying muh hgh and ai thinking im a genius.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Apr 8, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> everyone? not everyone did the stack. nor did we encourage it. you and a few others are the only ones who tried it so youd be the one banned if u try to take down my server.
> 
> it would be hard to prove that people actually took the stack just bc thats how it is, but ur gook compadre the proof wouldve been in the pudding if someone wanted to do take down the server
> 
> ...


you keep bringing up the possibility of your server being taken down. let me repeat myself the 3rd time because you are an autistic fucking idiot who lacks reading comprehension: nobody wants to take you or your shitty server down. that was never my point.

practically everyone in your server openly talks about injecting themselves with various GH releasing peptides. multiple people including you did encourage it. you kept pushing for me to buy IGF-2, and everyone can see that you did from the archive on my mega. even encouragement is grounds for termination. we're not talking exclusively about the stack made by the schizophrenic retard either. at least 90% of your members, if not 100% would be terminated if a staff member were to check your server. thats guaranteed knowing how ban-happy discord staff have handled terminations before. lets not mention that theyre familiar with PSL websites, PSL lingo, and are very much against them.

if you read my posts above you will realize that im not promoting HGH as some holy grail thats guaranteed to make you taller. ive said multiple times that height is extremely unpredictable. my point is that HGH is your best shot if you have any growth left at all. theres nothing "genius" about it, and nobody should portray themselves as a genius for recommending it. its a treatment thats been used to treat short stature for decades. youre just over exaggerrating because youre running out of random chemicals to cope with.

you talk about rat piss when the only thing backing up the efficacy of IGF-2 and LPP forming new growth plates is a study where they literally injected those chemicals into rat knees. dont shit on rats when theyre the only thing backing up your cope stack you fucking retard. rofl

you have zero productivity left. nobody is researching anything and nobody has grown at all. toms measurement errors of 0.2 inches mean jack shit. once you realize the stack doesnt work you might eventually find another "biohacker" and waste more money on their stack as well. or, even funnier, youll probably fantasize about LL all day; a procedure you will never get. nothing i can say to convince a retard who picks at straws all day.

all of the chemicals you have discussed were looked over decades ago. polynomality did not create a "solution" for anything. LPP was mentioned in 2009.















chemicals such as these are a dime a dozen. are they practical? no, but ill let you keep spewing "muh hgh" and "muh ai" so you can feel like youve accomplished something. imagine ur reasoning as to why the stack works is that "its creative." has your brain not developed since middle school or some shit? you sound retarded as fuck

now this is the part where i no longer respond to you because it useless talking to an utter retard who foams at the mouth as soon as they see a new chemical that isnt HGH or AI. we're gonna go ahead and move onto things that actually work, not listen to a schizo who doesnt know how to tie their own shoes. have fun.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Apr 8, 2021)

Only legit heightmaxxing is posture and glucosamine, the most you'll gain from it is like 3cm


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 8, 2021)

Just get LL already


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 8, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> you keep bringing up the possibility of your server being taken down. let me repeat myself the 3rd time because you are an autistic fucking idiot who lacks reading comprehension: nobody wants to take you or your shitty server down. that was never my point.
> 
> practically everyone in your server openly talks about injecting themselves with various GH releasing peptides. multiple people including you did encourage it. you kept pushing for me to buy IGF-2, and everyone can see that you did from the archive on my mega. even encouragement is grounds for termination. we're not talking exclusively about the stack made by the schizophrenic retard either. at least 90% of your members, if not 100% would be terminated if a staff member were to check your server. thats guaranteed knowing how ban-happy discord staff have handled terminations before. lets not mention that theyre familiar with PSL websites, PSL lingo, and are very much against them.
> 
> ...


yes people inside of my server who joined for heightmaxxing and agreed to keep it a secret (unfortunately fucktards like you and strike broke that promise) would try to take down my server on those grounds. instead of taking it down for a pedophile who non stop talks about pedophilia, and calls himself one too. I am indeed mirin your retardation bro. i made the right call to ban him and it was reasonable to do so, it eliminated any risk. no one wants to take down my "shitty server?" literally poly did at one point. you think I'm his huge dick sucker when he wanted to take down my server? unlike you though, I only look at the material alone and not the people behind them to see how sound a theory is.

you definitely are praising hgh as a holy grail when you bring up stuff like tony robins and tanya angus as if that possibility is open for anyone without gigantism. they most likely had very open plates when they grew, not to mention a fucking tumor. mfw you think hgh overdose (extremely fucking dangerous and illegal suggestion from you btw) would have a shot at giving gigantism.

the fuck are you talking about? the only Lpp study was on rabbits for cartilage regeneration. there is no shit about reopening growth plates anywhere.

as for toms measurement, that's exactly why I haven't jumped the gun on the stack. it's too early to tell if it's legit growth.

heightquest is a site that throws everything on the wall and see what sticks, there's legit shit like "milk for height growth" there. even then, there's nothing about combining lpp AND igf-2, which are supposed to work in tandem according to polys theory. why I think the stack might work is because of the reasoning behind it, not what I feel about it. do I *know* if its going to work? no. stop shoving words in my mouth it's utterly autistic.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Apr 8, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> yes people inside of my server who joined for heightmaxxing and agreed to keep it a secret (unfortunately fucktards like you and strike broke that promise) would try to take down my server on those grounds. instead of taking it down for a pedophile who non stop talks about pedophilia, and calls himself one too. I am indeed mirin your retardation bro. i made the right call to ban him and it was reasonable to do so, it eliminated any risk. no one wants to take down my "shitty server?" literally poly did at one point. you think I'm his huge dick sucker when he wanted to take down my server? unlike you though, I only look at the material alone and not the people behind them to see how sound a theory is.
> 
> you definitely are praising hgh as a holy grail when you bring up stuff like tony robins and tanya angus as if that possibility is open for anyone without gigantism. they most likely had very open plates when they grew, not to mention a fucking tumor. mfw you think hgh overdose (extremely fucking dangerous and illegal suggestion from you btw) would have a shot at giving gigantism.
> 
> ...


not even a pixel


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 8, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> not even a pixel


same with u, u legit have nothing else to say fucking idiot. wasted so much of my time




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Apr 8, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> same with u, u legit have nothing else to say fucking idiot. wasted so much of my time
> View attachment 1081011


cry virgin


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 8, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> cry virgin


foid tier insult, from a foid tier brain. reminder:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Apr 8, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> foid tier insult, from a foid tier brain. reminder:
> View attachment 1081017


another estrogenic reply not read


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 8, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> another estrogenic reply not read


----------



## Thrombo (Apr 17, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> after losing over $1k on these bullshit compounds to not grow at all, I can conclude that the only legitimate "heightmaxing" methods are *HGH + AI* and leg lengthening, that's it.


But that only works as long as your growth plates are still open... right?

So for guys over 30 with closed growth plates there is only limb lengthening surgery...


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Apr 18, 2021)

Thrombo said:


> But that only works as long as your growth plates are still open... right?
> 
> So for guys over 30 with closed growth plates there is only limb lengthening surgery...


yes


----------



## MAG27 (Jun 1, 2021)

I take bicarb soda now im 2m


----------



## Thrombo (Aug 27, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> so I've been getting asked about this stack for a while, and decided to finally post it here since I got banned from the* heightmaxing discord* for no reason. the stack is designed for people with *closed growth plates*, and the growth is localized.


What Heightmaxxing Discord Group?


----------



## Thrombo (Aug 28, 2021)

Momstouch said:


> LL is the only relevant thing for now. Top LL surgeons say 12cm is the maximum(6cm from tibia + 6cm from femur)
> Im 5'10 but gonna lengthen 9cm (5+4)


You'll lose athletic ability an 100 grand...


----------



## Thrombo (Aug 28, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> is it bcause growth plates can be retrieved br0?


Who knows... maybe some day?!?


----------

